#ubuntu-cl 2013-01-28
<fefa> bueenos días
<sortega> Buenos dias a tod@s
<pedro_> hola hola
<arvaro> hola hpola holaaaaaaa
<sortega> Holi
<fefa> como estan todos?
<sortega> aqui peleando con un servidor xD, pero bien en general
<sortega> y tu?
<pedro_> les dio miedo pal sabado supe
<fefa> bieen tb
<pedro_> somos re pocos pal parque
<fefa> pedro_ tenemso visitas
<fefa> vienen mis primas
<pedro_> habria que ver si sale un quincho
<pedro_> con el presupuesto con esa cantidad de personas no alcanza para mucho en el parque
<pedro_> pq hay que pagar pergola tb
<pedro_> sortega: tu edificio tiene quincho?
<pedro_> sino habria que bolsearle a aolivares
<pedro_> :-)
<sortega> pedro_, no tiene
<sortega> y si la hacemos corta
<sortega> un carro de supermercado
<sortega> como parrilla
<sortega> y nos vamos al forestal
<sortega> la culpa es de c3959
<c3959> hola buen dia!
<c3959> si si lo siento... es mi culpa :-(
<arvaro> siempre lo mismo c3959
<arvaro> jajajaja
<pedro_> sortega: hahahaha
<pedro_> hasta el momento somos 4, estamos en la b
<c3959> sortega: a todo esto, culpa de que?
<sortega> de eso po
<sortega> no te hagas el inocente
<sortega> todos aqui sabemos que tienes la culpa
<c3959> :-(
<fefa> si
<fefa> si
<c3959> esto es boulling
<c3959> y eso que es dia lunes :-(
<sortega> hay que partir con todo la semana
<sortega> jajajajajaja
<arvaro> jajaja
<sortega> :-O
<sortega> se enojo?
<sortega> pedro_, ahora somos 3 para el asado jajajajaja
<sortega> xD
<pedro_> estamso en la b!
<sortega> cambio de fecha?
<pedro_> parece que no queda otra
<pedro_> aunque igual haria algo ese dia o un dia antse
<pedro_> por ultimo juntarnos en la fuente suiza
<fefa> ondqa el viernes?
<sortega> party hard el viernes
<pedro_> yup
<arvaro> yo no puedo el viernes
<pedro_> puta los weones mamas
<arvaro> hay asado en la casa de un compañero
<arvaro> :p
<pedro_> vayanse a la chucha
<pedro_> !
<pedro_> igual encuentro la raja que siendo tan pocos en el grupo cueste tanto organizar algo
<pedro_> estamos super bien
<pedro_> todos baneados
<arvaro> pero haganlo el sabado no mas po
<pedro_> me voy a juntar con ubuntu-pe
<pedro_> vamonos pa ubuntu-pe!
<pedro_> hola sortega pe
<sortega> jajajaja
<sortega> hola pedro_ pe
<pedro_> no hay quorum pal sabado
<sortega> jajajajaja
<sortega> pedro_, hagamos una junta con mujerzuelas y juegos de azar
<pedro_> sortega: apoyo
<arvaro> sortega olvida los juegos de azar
<pedro_> vo no jugai
<pedro_> sortega: sin el arvaro
<sortega> pedro_, http://i1105.photobucket.com/albums/h341/venancio1987/tumblr_lk79n5ZGhZ1qa840o.gif
<sortega> estamos listos
<pedro_> hhahahaha
<fefa> pff jajaja
<sortega> nos faltan los juegos de azar
<fefa> sueñoooooooo
<pedro_> cabros alguien ha probado los dell vostro de 13" ?
<sortega> ese que es delgado
<sortega> ?
<sortega> me respondo a mi mismo
<sortega> si lo he usado
<fefa> el q tenian en el encuentro linux??
<fefa> solo peudo opinar de una perspectiva estetica de niñita
<fefa> es bonito, liviano y alparecer tiene buen desempeño:)
<fefa> gracias
<sortega> fefa ese era el xps
<fefa> mmm
<fefa> oo n me auerdo ya
<sortega> jajajaja
<fefa> es q estoy tan feliz con mi ultra q olvidolos otros computadore
<fefa> jajajaja
<sortega> yo estoy odiando al mio
<sortega> xD
<zeus> pedro_: avisa ante po ctm!!
<zeus> pedro_: ahora tengo que cancelar a las maracas y la compra de whisky! :/
<pedro_> zeus: hahahahahaah
<pedro_> ya eamos que wea igual pa vierneso sabado
<pedro_> derrepente entre nosotros
<pedro_> sortega: sisi ese
<pedro_> sortega: que tal es?
<pedro_> quiero un laptop sin cd
<pedro_> pq el mio esta muriendo
<zeus> pedro_: grrr no podia avisar el mismo dia po weon si la wea es tener vida :/
<pedro_> zeus: tai de turno? si queda la pata te llamo won relaja
<pedro_> zeus: aunque no deberia, si es remontar las weas no mas
<arvaro> jjajajaa
<arvaro> zeus el plan era avisarte a las 21.00
<arvaro> asi es el procedimiento aca
<pedro_> hahahahah!
<pedro_> si
<pedro_> una hora antes, para que mas?
<arvaro> zeus con una hora te sobra po wn
<arvaro> igual aca a pedro_ se le avisa 2 minutos antes pa q se alcance a sentar en el pc
<zeus> grrr
<pedro_> zeus: muack
<sortega> pedro_, es comodo para trabajar
<sortega> con los perifericos es un poco molesto
<sortega> tiene todo atras
<sortega> por el tema de estetica
<sortega> el proce como es bajo voltaje se taldea un poco dependiendo del trabajo
<sortega> pero por portabilidad y espacio
<sortega> es filete
<pedro_> sortega: ah igual bacan, si no quiero algo tan rapido, sino portatil y funcional
<sortega> es buena elección
<pedro_> si igual y otengo un thinkpad x61 nomas del año de la pera
<sortega> sacarle la bateria es una japa
<sortega> eso si
<sortega> tienes que sacar toda la tapa de abajo
<arvaro> tan weviao?
<arvaro> yo con el inspiron 14R ando de lujo igual es mas pesado
<pedro_> sortega: ah filo pos hahah
<pedro_> creo que ire por el
<sortega> buena compra
<sortega> arvaro, es por un tema de estetica que hicieron eso
<sortega> donde puedo encontrar SSD con las 3B
<sortega> ??
<pedro_> sortega: http://www.paris.cl/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/productLP_10001_40000000577_-5_51145648_18877035_151785297_18877035,50999203,51145648__buscador
<pedro_> ese es el vostro
<sortega> pedro_, diseño nuevo
<sortega> esta mejor asi
<sortega> ahora tiene los puertos al lado
<sortega> por lo que veo
<pedro_> yup, igual esta barato
<pedro_> no quiero gastar mucho mas que eso en un notebook
<pedro_> si el otro me salio como 150 hahaha
<sortega> jajajajaja
<sortega> yo al mio le quiero cambiar el proce
<sortega> pero me da miedo que cagar la placa
<sortega> xD
<pedro_> cual tienes?
<sortega> proce o note?
<pedro_> notebook
<sortega> toshiba satellite l635-sp3003l
<arvaro> sortega zeus ---> http://www.bulchet.com/masturbus/ ojo con la pantalla del bus
<sortega> arvaro, jajajajajjajaja
<sortega> epic fail
<pedro_> se viene mansa demanda
<arvaro> ya cauros
<arvaro> me viro
<arvaro> chauuu
#ubuntu-cl 2013-01-29
<sortega> buenos dias arvaro pedro_
<arvaro> holanda sortega
<sortega> como estas?
<fefa> bueenos días
<zeus> kiubole
<fefa> como va?
<pedro_> hola fefa, mejor ya despues del mal rato?
<pedro_> kiubole zeus  sortega
<fefa> siii
<fefa> si quede como plop
<pedro_> fefa: gente de mierda...
<fefa> media tiritona
<fefa> pero bien
<benja_> Hola saludos desde Valdivia, quiero preguntarles si tienen poleras M para la venta y a $$?
<fefa> nop, actualmente no tenemso poleras en stock
<benja_> gracias.. espero lleguen algunas con los diseños nuevos 12.04, 12.10 o 13.04  esta año
<benja_> un abrazo, bye
<pedro_> no queri nah!
<fefa> jajaja
<fefa> hay qgente q cree q nosotros traemos las mismas poleras del store de canonical
<sortega> jajajaja
<sortega> no es asi?
<arvaro> "yo quiero un sangucheeeee"
<sortega> arvaro, y si vamos a comer comida
<Guest67571> sortega_: parece que vamos al napoli
<fefa> a mi me das una hamburguesa con queso y le sacas el ketchup y me lo cambias por el juguete el helado me lo cambias pq voy al cine
<fefa> :p
<pedro_> y una cadena pa pelear con las viejas :P
<sortega_> fefa, por 5 centavos te agrego un dinosaurio que pelea con las viejas
<fefa> jhjajaja
<sortega_> pedro_, aqui no comida napoli, aqui comida china
<sortega_> jo jo jo
<pedro_> comida chinaa :(~~~
<sortega_> pedro_, pero vo so locooo viteh!!
<sortega_> no ves que si andas diciendo eso puede tener repercusiones en acontecimientos futuros, viteh
<fefa> una monedita para la torre dle reloj una monedita para arreglar la torre
<fefa> :p
<sortega_> ¿Qué pasa acá?, no se puede estar pidiendo monedas acá, me van a tener que acompañar
<fefa> uuh comerian en el hindu:p
<fefa> ya, voy al easy
<fefa> nos leemos
<c3959> pedro_: puedes enviarme un correo con los datos de la cuenta para la cuota?
<c3959> cuantos van ya confimados?
<pedro_> c3959: ni uno hahaha
<pedro_> c3959: parece que cago la idea
<c3959> pedro_: !
<c3959> sortega: que paso con el sabado
<c3959> se hace o no? (somos los que somos digo yo :-D)
<pedro_> somos como 3 won hahaha
<sortega> segun la lista
<sortega> somos 4
<sortega> cambio de fecha?
<sortega> sabado 9
<fefa> oigan
<fefa> duda
<fefa> de ser el sabado 9
<fefa> les molestaria q fuera parrilla electrica?
<fefa> alo?
<fefa> pedro_    sortega   c3959
<sortega> aplicar casa?
<fefa> como para pedir la sala multiuso del edificio de nosotros
<fefa> pero el sabado 9
<fefa> eso si
<fefa> les tinca?
<sortega> a mi me tinca la idea, pasaria a ser algo mas piola asumo
<fefa> claro
<fefa> aparte q no son muchos los q han confirmado
<arvaro> y hay piscina
<arvaro> jajajaja
<fefa> jajaj tb
<sortega>  y ron, pisco y cervezaaaa (zapato vuela hacia mi)
<sortega> xD
<fefa> si quieren copete
<fefa> compran copete
<fefa> pero medido:)
<fefa> orrrvbio
<sortega> pedro_, c3959 manifiestense
<sortega> los invoco
<arvaro> wuayaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<arvaro> podriamos invitar a ubuntulog2 ese loko siempre esta
<arvaro> jajajajaja
<pedro_> prefiero parque
<fefa> jajajaja
<fefa> buuuuuuuuuuuh
<fefa> jajaja
<fefa> si el edifico tiene pasto igual
<pedro_> no sean tan flojos pos
<fefa> hay pastos y flores :p
<pedro_> paso
<sortega> mapocho?
<pedro_> cunetas?
<pedro_> ah hoy nos encontramos con elkan capaz que se sume al asado pal 9 si le avisamos
<pedro_> hay que avisarle a kamusin tb
<fefa> elkan?
<fefa> pero es no se habia "retirado"?
<fefa> osea
<fefa> primero veamso donde y q hacemos
<fefa> jajaja
<sortega> en todo caso
<sortega> xD
<pedro_> yo opto por opcion parrilla de verdad
<pedro_> pq la idea es asado
<pedro_> si se pueden conseguir algun depto con quincho pulento
<pedro_> pq la carne no queda muy buena en parrilla electrica
<pedro_> aolivares parece que tenia quincho
<fefa> igual puedo preguntar hoy si se puede parrillade verdad y alguno q tenga  lleve la parrilla :)
<pedro_> ahi es mas complicado pos hahah
<sortega> pedro_, aplicate un carro de supermercado
<sortega> y la hacemos
<c3959> ahaha
<c3959> corrida al 9 entonces?
<c3959> me huele a fail hmm... por ultimo una junta a tomar oncesita
<c3959> :-D
<arvaro> te y galletas c3959 ?
<arvaro> voy!
<c3959> dale! somos 2 xd
<pedro_> con helado?
<fefa> t naranjas con jalea:p
<pedro_> hace sueño
<fefa> siii
<c3959> entonces una oncesita! con galleta y te con un toque de naranja!
<c3959> esa es  la actitud
#ubuntu-cl 2013-01-30
<fefa> bueenos dias
<pedro_> kiubo
<fefa> como va?
<sortega> buenos dias arvaro fefa pedro_
<fefa> hla seba como va?
<sortega> aqui con ataos con un servidor
<sortega> partiendo el dia con todo
<sortega> jajajaja
<sortega> y como estas tu?
<pedro_> hola hola
<pedro_> sortega: otra e?
<pedro_> fefa: no peleo hoy?:-P
<fefa> no hoy no
<fefa> :p
<sortega> pedro_ asi es
<sortega> ya me esta entrando a aburrir
<sortega> la misma pelea siempre
<sortega> xD
<pedro_> sortega: que teni montado ahi?
<pedro_> no me wei que es el git
<sortega> jajajaja, el tema de git es en un server que tengo en la casa
<sortega> aca en la oficina es un windows 7
<sortega> el drama es con los drivers de nvidia y los SSD
<pedro_> ah que boniito
<c3959> hola buen dia!
<danielgc> Holanda que talca como andamio :-)
<arvaro> hola danielgc
<danielgc> arvaro wena como estas, como esta la cosa por esos lados?
<sortega> en face pusieron que los eventos que hacemos son "poco serios"
<fefa> si le escribo esto?
<fefa> mmm Miguel creo q no te he visto en los "muy poco frecuentes encuentros" que se tratan de hacer a pesar de las pocas personas que estamos siempre ahi para organizarlos, un evento por pequeño que sea comolas juntas ubunteras o las charlas ubunteras requieren de tiempo y manos lo que falta, te invito a lanzar ideas o apoyarnos en la organización de algun evento sería super útil
<fefa> m?
<arvaro> fefa dejalos no mas
<fefa> oki
<arvaro> lo que dijo sortega es suficiente
<fefa> dale
<arvaro> si pe pagaran 1 peso por cada persona q en el grupo de face me dice "ya yo ayudo a organizar" y despues desaparece seria millonario
<sortega> o por los que dicen que van a asistir
<fefa> en todo caso
<fefa> jaja
<sortega> ganarias mas
<sortega> jajajajaja
<arvaro> uuuuh
<pedro_> lunita dame platita
<fefa> la girade gardel todavia no pasa por aqui:p
<fefa> yiuu se echaron a dani alves:p
#ubuntu-cl 2013-01-31
<sortega> buenos dias arvaro fefa kamusin
<kamusin> wenas
<fefa> hooola seba
<fefa> buenos dias a todos
<kamusin> olas fefa sortega arvaro
<sortega> como estan?
<fefa> como va kamusin?
<fefa> oye aqui estan vendiendo un ipad dos de 16gb
<fefa> negro
<fefa> a 180 lucas
<fefa> esta nuevosellado
<kamusin> holi, esta baratus
<fefa> es q un colega se lo gano en un sorteo
<fefa> y ya tenia jaja
<kamusin> ahh que suerte :O
<fefa> jaaj si
<arvaro> lo ofrecere por aca
<fefa> oki
<arvaro> nadie
<kamusin> justo compre uno hace un par de dias atras
<kamusin> para regalo
<kamusin> un mini si
<fefa> aaaps
<fefa> yo estoy feliz con mi iconia :)
<pedro_> wena wena
<kamusin> iconia? no la conozco :)
<kamusin> wena pedro_
<pedro_> holas kamusin , que tal?
<kamusin> bien pos y tu! oye mañana cierran el atakama
<fefa> buuuuh
<fefa> adiooos ensalada mexicanaa, adioooos sopita aguadaa
<fefa> :p
<fefa> (lease como adios tia paty)
<kamusin> asi que a comer mexicanaa
<fefa> uuuh podriamso juntarnos a comer en el atakama hoy :p
<pedro_> hahaha
<pedro_> estaba weteando la comida en atakama
<pedro_> hola c3959
<arvaro> no
<arvaro> atakama wuatio
<fefa> buh
<fefa> hindu?
<fefa> curry nivel 10000
<fefa> jaja
<c3959> 12:20:33 - c3959: hola pedro_ fefa arvaro
<c3959> 12:20:40 - c3959: y tamos listo pal sabado!! xd
<c3959> (copy & paste porque se desconecto)
<pedro_> haaha
<pedro_> teeengoo anvreee
<fefa> pedro_vamso al hinduuu
<fefa> o tienen otros planes
<fefa> ?
<fefa> aaah
<fefa> jueves
<fefa> napoli?
<kamusin> anvvvrrree
<pedro_> fefa: vamos a ir a guardia vieja
<pedro_> si es lo primero que se pregunta en el diah haha
<fefa> aah
<fefa> okey
<arvaro> fefa aca a las 9:30 - 10:00 ya se escucha
<arvaro> que se come???
<sortega> ahora si que el grupo en face se fue a la cresta
<sortega> hablando de que windows 7 instalar
<sortega> y tutoriales, manuales para windows server
<sortega> xD
<pedro_> hahahha
<pedro_> sortega: pegue su parada de carros no mas
<sortega> jajajajaja
<fefa> jajaj se fue todo al carajo
<fefa> y la publiacion ma reciente parte conun comentario tipo spam de "portal de negocios"
<fefa> jajsja
<pedro_> hahahaahahaha
<pedro_> estamos en la B
#ubuntu-cl 2013-02-01
<sortega> buenos dias arvaro
<sortega> alguien a tenido problemas con NVSTOR?
<sortega> hola fefa como estas?
<fefa> hola seba bien y tu?
<sortega> bien tambien
<sortega> oye consultirijilla
<sortega> en face preguntan si quedan poleras
<sortega> hay en stock?
<sortega> xD
<sortega> alguno de los admin del grupo podria hacerle una plr a Fernando Chungara
<sortega> esta haciendo spam en todos los post
<fefa> poleras no quedan
<fefa> y con eso del spam hay q borrarlo nomas y pedirleq deje de hacerlo
<sortega> yo no puedo borrar por eso, solo los admin puedo bloquear pero para yo no ver
<fefa> aah dale deja cachar
<fefa> ya borrado
<fefa> le mandomensaje a este tipo?
<fefa> o lo dejo ahi nomas?
<sortega> como opinión personal primero borrar, si insiste avisar y borrar, si le da con la lesera exilio
<sortega> jajajajaja
<fefa> dae
<c3959> hola buen dia!!
<pedro_> exilio hahahaha
<c3959> pedro_: ?
<pedro_> c3959: el sortega esta exiliando gente de facebook
<c3959> pedro_: :-S le duro poco la paz, la maldad le sale por los poros
<fefa> jajaja
<fefa> no es q hay un tipo q ya es muucho
<fefa> post pro medio pone su spam de empresas internacionales del mundo mundial y el universo
<fefa> :p
<pedro_> ahi llego el fuhrer
<c3959> ahahah
<c3959> el chacal del faibuk!
<pedro_> gas pica pica pa facebook
<c3959> no tiene priviligios aqui en irc, capaz que nos saque "cascando"
<c3959> :-D
<pedro_> se hace el loco mas encima
<fefa> jajaja
<sortega> Ich habe sie alle identifizierten
<sortega> cuanto me habran pelado en mi ausencia
<sortega> jajajajajajaa
<c3959> sortega: la fefa y el pedro_ ... uff manera de pelar, y sin tecito de por medio!
<pedro_> haahahaah
<fefa> terrible
<fefa> :p
<sortega> ajajajajajjaa
<sortega> "c3959 has quit IRC (Reason: Quit: c3959)" <-- lol
<sortega> xD
<sortega> jajajajajaja
<fefa> sueñooooooooooo
<arvaro> chauuuu
#ubuntu-cl 2013-02-02
<joavig_> hola
<joavig_> alguien en casa?
#ubuntu-cl 2013-02-03
<l4ncelot> hi!
#ubuntu-cl 2014-01-27
<TonoK> hola?
#ubuntu-cl 2014-01-28
<[|HuGO|]> hola buenas
<pepee> hola [|HuGO|]
<[|HuGO|]> hola pepee
<[|HuGO|]> que tal?
<pepee> bien, y tu?
<[|HuGO|]> bien aca.. produciendo jaja
#ubuntu-cl 2014-01-30
<gtox> hola
<gtox> como estan
#ubuntu-cl 2014-01-31
<ignacio_> ayuda
